# Yaw-Yan Fight Clip



## viking (Jan 28, 2007)

Yaw-Yan Fighting challenge 7


----------



## Alex (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow that was pretty cool, after watching a lot of full fights that drag on without much action for the first few rounds it's always refreshing to see people go for broke straight away.

You have to love the boy band in the beginning of that video, talk about getting pumped for a fight haha.


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2017)

This has absolutely nothing to do with the thread - just didn't know where to put it.

I think the ref should have stopped the fight on the first knock down.....but maybe he was determined to actually catch a guy getting knocked out. Maybe it was an infield fly rule or something.


----------

